# Low energy



## Ans4sberg (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello! We've had our puppy about 4 months now. He's 6 months old. We bought him from a breeder that tried to breed her dogs specifically for good calm temperament. Murphy has a great temperament, so so sweet! We couldn't be happier in that regard. However, for a 6 month old dog I am surprised at how much he sleeps/ how low his energy is. We are walking him about .5 mile in the morning and at night. Feed him good puppy food (Fromm Gold). On our walks he seems to drag a bit. At times he speeds up but there is a good bit of coaxing him with "c'mon boy!" To get him to speed up. He does like to play with some toys at home but mostly if we're inside he's on the floor PASSED OUT. Should I be concerned? I asked his vet and she sort of made fun of me for being upset about my "not hyper" puppy. Anyone else just have a chill but healthy dog?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Normally I would say be happy you have a nice calm puppy. But this does seem a little bit out of the normal. I know our girl is very good and will just lay around if she gets bored. She gets a two mile walk and plays during the day. Whether that is inside or out in the yard. But she is 1.5. At six months she defintly got bored or had some energy after a couple hours. Do you try to play with your pup instead of letting her sleep? Maybe a good checkup with some blood work is needed to just make sure. If your current vet won't do it go to a different one.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My first Golden has always been a bit of an old soul. He was always calm around the house, even as a puppy, but perked up a lot if there was another dog or new person to play with. Is that how Murphy is or is he always subdued? I wouldn't worry if he's just mellow around the house or on walks if he's not doing anything exciting. Archer is almost 4 now and he's the biggest couch dog but he'd retrieve ducks for days if he could.


----------



## RosieTheRetriever (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm new on this board and I'm certainly not a vet but we have a 9 month old puppy who is in the process of testing to confirm a portosystemic shunt. She is precious and has always had a wonderful temperament. We too were surprised how fortunate we were that the "puppy stage" went so quickly and she mellowed out much faster than we expected. When other signs started surfacing and we began calling her vet and taking her in more frequently because things "just didn't seem right" I should have known. Mom's always know right? We just couldn't figure out what it was until she had a terrible encephalitis episode. I'm certainly not trying to say your puppy is ill or that you should worry but if you feel she isn't quite right don't ignore it. Write down what is going on with dates, etc. Our puppy seemed very uncoordinated and clumsy. We thought that was just a puppy (had been 17 years since we had a puppy). It was a symptom. She would get ill from monthly flea/tick/heartworm preventative, also a side effect....there were other signs. I pray your puppy is just fine and maybe growing and just needing extra rest but if you have that funny feeling stay diligent. Trust your instincts. You know your baby best!


----------

